# RO Today, Wednesday



## irishbunny (Mar 11, 2009)

[align=center]





*RO Today!






*[/align][align=left]JAK Rabbitry is having an operation on her eye socket today! Wish her good luck and hope for a speedy recovery!

[/align][align=center]:bouquet:






[/align][align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]Bo B Bunny has made a very important postregarding photos! Don't forget to check it out!

[/align][align=center]:camera






[/align][align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]snap is looking for some help on moving their rabbitsoutside. Got any words of wisdom to share?

Mrs. PBJ is wondering how longStorm's molt will last for, can you help?

jcottonl02 wants to know how old your bunnies are. Want to share?

Lover_of_Lopz has some pictures of her very unique bunny relaxing in a basin of water! These pictures are a must see!

BrittsBunny wants to know what the average lifespan of a rabbit is, any ideas?

Mrs. PBJ is looking for some information on the feeding habits of rabbits, anybody have any info?

kirbyultra wants some information on rabbit insurance for their bunny, you just never know when those little guys could get sick!

[/align][align=center]










[/align][align=left]stephiemarie78 has some questions about Ruby and Leia, post spay. Can you help?

pamnock has some usefull information on detecting statis, something we should all look out for in our rabbits.

[/align][align=center]






[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]jcottonl02 think Pippin may bepart hotot, what do you think?

TinysMom is trying to figure out what breed is in her rabbit Darla, any ideas?

[/align][align=center]










[/align][align=center]
[/align]
[align=left]magic_girl shared some pictures of herrabbit nicknacks, what rabbit nicknacks have you got?

mouse_chalk went to see Jack's Mannequin yesterday, any other fans out there?

[/align][align=center]:thankyou:

That's All For Now Guys Have A Good Day!





[/align]



[align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Irishbunny. 

It waseasy toread the headlines and very easy to click on the links. 
I really liked the clean and simple way it was made. :blueribbon:


----------



## irishlops (Mar 11, 2009)

same^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

You do a GREAT job, and I'm so glad you're back to help on this project! Thanks for sharing with Becca! I enjoy both of you doing it!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Becca (Mar 12, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Thanks


Ditto 

Great job Gracie, LOVE IT!


----------

